# Back in the Colnago world!!!



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Good day all,

I am getting back into the Colnago world after a 14 year rest. After marriage my priorities had changed and biking became a recreational activity that I took part in only a few times per year. 

Back in the early 80's, I owned a Colnago Super. It was a very sweet bike and was the envy of my riding buddies. In the high school days we did not have much cash to throw around. Fortunately, I had a computer consulting business and was making decent money which enabled me to afford such beast. I sold the bike shortly after marriage. 

This past April I puchased a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Disk and started riding again. I am currently doing 3-4 rides of 20-30 kms per week. The problem is this is mostly road and the XC bike does not really but it. I am sure that I could do 40 to 50 kms on a godo road bike. 

I just ditched the SJ FSR and ordered a Colnago B-Stay with a Centaur groupo and Erus wheels. Does anyone have comments on this frameset or setup? Even better, does anyone have pictures of this bike with a NL30 (white) color scheme? I can't wait to receive the bike!! This is going to be just like the old days!!

Thanks

JJ


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey JJ,

Welcome back!
I am new to this forum but have ridden a long time.
I have a Super now. Bought it in 2001. I think it is a 1999 leftover.
Sweet Ride indeed.
As for your request for color scheme, I can't help you there.
All I wanted to do was say hello, congratulate you on getting a great new bike and wish you the best.

Rocco


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Rocco,

thanks for the good word. I bet you love the Super! My Super was the best road bike that I owned to that point. I had it tricked-out with high-end Campy and Modolo gear. The bike was effortless and took the road really well. I wish that I had never sold the bike. I would have used it today.

At this point, I can't wait to receive my new B-Stay. I should be ready this week - hopefully before the July 1st long weekend. Do you have any pics of your Super? I'd love to see them.

Thanks

JJ





covrc said:


> Hey JJ,
> 
> Welcome back!
> I am new to this forum but have ridden a long time.
> ...


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

jjspike said:


> Hi Rocco,
> 
> thanks for the good word. I bet you love the Super! My Super was the best road bike that I owned to that point. I had it tricked-out with high-end Campy and Modolo gear. The bike was effortless and took the road really well. I wish that I had never sold the bike. I would have used it today.
> 
> ...


Did you order a Dream B-Stay? If so, that's what I have and I LOVE IT! That having been said. I've had the bike for three months and have determined that I love Colnago so much that I may upgrade to a C-50.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes, I ordered it just about 2 weeks ago. Just waiting for the frame to arrive. I ordered it with Campy Centaur group (minus a couple of items - BB, hubs, seatpost, etc..), Campy Eurus wheels, Look CX-6 pedals and a few other items. I can't wait to get the bike! How is the ride on the B-Stay? 

Thanks

JJ




froteur said:


> Did you order a Dream B-Stay? If so, that's what I have and I LOVE IT! That having been said. I've had the bike for three months and have determined that I love Colnago so much that I may upgrade to a C-50.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

jjspike said:


> Yes, I ordered it just about 2 weeks ago. Just waiting for the frame to arrive. I ordered it with Campy Centaur group (minus a couple of items - BB, hubs, seatpost, etc..), Campy Eurus wheels, Look CX-6 pedals and a few other items. I can't wait to get the bike! How is the ride on the B-Stay?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JJ


I love the ride of my bike but you have to consider that I was coming off of a 30 year old steel framed bike. This bike is about 6 - 7 pounds lighter than my old bike. I think the Colnago is stiffer than my old frame, but I don't know if I am a good enough rider to "really" distingush that much of a difference. I do know, however, that this bike is a LOT faster than my old one (new technology and 6 pounds less in the frame doesn't hurt.) 

I just finished the San Francisco to los Angeles AIDS ride a couple of weeks ago and the bike held up VERY well. The bike felt great. The bike handles great.... tracks like it was on rails. I set the bike up for climbing because that's where I need the help. I don't worry about the downhills too much, I don't need to go any faster. If I'm going THAT fast I'll probably be braking anyway.

My bike has Campy Record brakes, derailleurs and shifters. I use an FSA compact crankset and have American Classic Srpint 350 wheels. The LBS convinced me to go with the compact cranks and I love them.

If you want to see pics of my bike, go to the Colnago forum and look for the thread that says "Dream B-Stay - pictures".

Enjoy your bike!!


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi. Was just searching some threads trying to track down some information on an old Colnago I just bought. As I posted elsewhere, "I AM IN LOVE" I too just finished the AIDS Lifecycle Ride and did it on my Bianchi Eros. Was very happy with the way it performed. But this Colnago frame .... WOW. 

I'm trying to find out more about it. To the best of my knowledge it's a 1989 vintage. It's in mint condition ... hardly ridden. Fire engine red. Chromed front forks, chrome chain stay on the chain side. Double Chainwheel, (of course) Seven on the cog. Beautiful recessed clover details throughout. Hardly a mark on it. It's been mostly sitting in a garage. I have been told that it might be a Super. I'm hoping to find a serial number to see if that helps. It has round (not crimped) tubes.

If you have any resources, other than this forum or 'Classic Rendezvous", I'd sure appreciate it.

Congratulations on the AIDS ride. Have you signed up for next year??

Ken


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Congratulations on the AIDS ride!!! Yes .... I signed up for next year while during the ride. I am jazzed to do it again!

Unfortunately, I am not a Colnago expert but, if you can post a few pics, there are a ton of Colnago experts on this forum. You should post another "general" post about your bike on the Colnago forum.

Hope that helps. Enjoy your 'Nag!

-Perry-


----------

